# radio buzz and water heater



## jbglenn

I took out our 21 RS on her maiden voyage and discovered that when the invertor kicks on, my radio starts to buzz. I saw one other thread on this but wanted to know how common this was. Should I try and fix it my self or is it worth a trip to the dealer. The second problem is that when Im connected to shore power that my water heater will not work on electric. I left it on all night and woke up to cold water. Is it ok to leave it on all the time? The gas worked fine but I clicked it off when no longer needed. Do both switches need to be on? Can I leave the gas on all the time too? Other than that it was a successful trip. My wife and I had a great time in Seward Alaska.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Our radio was the same way. I had to take it to the dealer for some other issues, mentioned it too them and they looked at it. Ended up replacing the radio under warranty.

As far as the water heater, check the circuit breaker panel. My water heater electric breaker was open the first time I went to use it. Closed the breaker, and it has worked fine ever since.

Tim


----------



## Snowman

I had that problem with my boat . The higher the speed the fast the buzz. Try a in line noise filter. The buzz will be goon. Good luck


----------



## jbglenn

I made an appt with the service dept. I will be sure to inform everyone what the problem was. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## OPKSclan

I always throw both the gas and electric switches on for the WH. I don't even know if my electric even works. From other posts on the site, it sounds like the LP heats up the water faster and hotter than the electric.

I would not worry about running out of LP. I have two 30# LP tanks. We recently returned from 11 days in Colorado. We only used up one of the tanks. With three kids and a wife taking showers and baths daily, using the stoves, refrigerator and having the heater kick on several times each night, I was very surprised and impressed how long the LP tanks lasted.

I do have a question, however. Is it OK to leave both of the WH switches turned on while you are traveling in order to keep the WH hot when you hook up at a new campsite? Doesn't the hot water tank stay full after you disconnect from water? Even if you open up any of the hot water faucets after disconnecting? I am assuming the key is to keep the WH full of water so it doesn't burn out the element.

Dan


----------



## jbglenn

I got my trailer back from the service dept and sure enough a wire had came loose from the electric heating element. Simple fix for them. They replaced the radio under warranty but it still has a slight buzz when the invertor fan kicks on. I'll have them install a filter when I bring it back this winter.Overall not bad for the first trip only having radio and water heater issues, can't wait for the next outting.

To answer OPSCLAN's question I would think that the water heater would stay full after you disconnected unless you opened up the hot water faucet. I personally wouldn't leave the water heater on in tow because it only takes about twelve minutes to get it hot after you have stopped. With all the tow wind, I would be afraid that the draft would blow out the flame and leak propane and set yourself up for a possible explosion. Both switces do not need to be on for the hot water heater to work, it's one or the other or both.You get faster recovery time with both on and the gas will heat up faster than electric mode. I just left the electric on overnight to maintain and conserve porpane. If electric is available I'm using it because its included in the site price. I'm not cheap but propane here is $2 a gallon so I conserve where I can. Anyway that's my 2 cents worth, maybe some of you more experienced guys and gals can shed some wisdom on the subject.


----------



## OPKSclan

jbglenn,

Thanks for the information. It was very helpful!!

Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I shut my water heater down this at about 12:00 noon today. Broke camp, drove home (195 miles), and at 6:00 pm, pulled the relief valve (just to check the water temp) and it was still warm..Mind you it wasn't hot, but it would not have taken very long to heat it up at all.

I don't think there is any reason to leave it on while towing.

Tim


----------



## Cats4Nat

We had same noise issue with radio.....apparently because it is 12V radio only and wiring goes through converter. Our dealer just disconnected radio wiring from converter and rerouted wire directly to battery. Now it works without a noise...filter did not help us at all. Radio will not work if battery dead, but then again we wont be camping if battery dead....usually connected to shore power.

Are your speakers wired backwards......A=back, A&B= front, B=both speakers....ours are but not a real bother.....we left that be.

David


----------



## illinoisboy

Cats4Nat said:


> We had same noise issue with radio.....apparently because it is 12V radio only and wiring goes through converter. Our dealer just disconnected radio wiring from converter and rerouted wire directly to battery. Now it works without a noise...filter did not help us at all. Radio will not work if battery dead, but then again we wont be camping if battery dead....usually connected to shore power.
> 
> Are your speakers wired backwards......A=back, A&B= front, B=both speakers....ours are but not a real bother.....we left that be.
> 
> David


David- was your buzz on am and fm, or just am. If on both did rerouting the wire fix both? I have a 23rs, I only have 2 external speakers wired in parallel, so the a+b switches are wired correctly on mine as the manual says a+b is for all external speakers only. How many speakers are in the larger models?


----------



## Cats4Nat

Mark,
Our buzz was radio AM and FM and also when CD was playing....was very annoying....only when converter kicked in to charge battery. Rewiring completely removed the noise.

25RS-S has radio speakers and two by sofa slide....so speakers set for radio only, sofa slide only or both for 'Surround Sound'. There is also newer radio that they are putting in 2005 now....but our buzz was from wiring.

The great service guy tried to fix noise from converter end...but no use...he asked before he moved directly to battery and again, now there is no noise.

David


----------

